# Are These Cherry Shrimp



## fish bait (13 Jun 2013)

Hi all, are these Cherry Shrimp?																	   http://i.imgur.com/Pvc0zK7.jpg http://i.imgur.com/U8YugPL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/R39Hkc0.jpg http://i.imgur.com/IWmHWTx.jpg http://i.imgur.com/GbJiSgu.jpg http://i.imgur.com/6H6Lb5r.jpg

Sorry for the bad pictures, I took them on my Phone. Hope they load on ok.

   Jeff


----------



## Nat N (13 Jun 2013)

I may be horribly wrong but they look like some Caridina to me rather than Neocaridina (which Cherries are)... I must say I have never seen Caridina of that colour but they somewhat remind me of the Caridina Cntonensis - albeit with a wierd colour..


----------



## Piece-of-fish (13 Jun 2013)

Low quality snow white / golden bee. Or just stressed during transit and yet to get the colour back


----------



## Nat N (13 Jun 2013)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Low quality snow white / golden bee. Or just stressed during transit and yet to get the colour back


Yep, that was my thought - Snow Whites came to mind straight away. Albeit, I have never seen them being so pinkish colour. Caridina that is, then?


----------



## Yo-han (13 Jun 2013)

No cherries!



Piece-of-fish said:


> Low quality snow white / golden bee.


 
My first thought as well!


----------



## fish bait (13 Jun 2013)

They were marked up as cherry Shrimp in the shop and I thought they don't look like cherry to me. So I asked what they were and they confirmed they were cherries so I thought at £5.50 for 5 I would give them a go. If they are some kind of Caridina will they be all right with my Cherry Shrimp?

Jeff


----------



## Nat N (13 Jun 2013)

Caridina nd Neocaridina (Cherries) do not interbreed. And although Caridina are more demanding, Neocaridina is fairly easy (unless you have intensively bread strains). So, I do not see any problems at all - providing your tank water is not too hard (I am going from the assumption that your new shripms are some strain of Snow Whites or such - they do ot like too hard water generally).


----------



## fish bait (13 Jun 2013)

Hope they will be ok as I am in Dagenham and we have hard water here.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Jun 2013)

The only natural way to find out. Good luck. You got a bargain.


----------



## Deer (20 Jun 2013)

How are the shrimp? Have they changed colour at all? I have heard some people say that cherry shrimp can go "milky" if stressed or sick, which is what it looks like in the first pic.


----------

